# Newer CRAFTSMAN 24" info needed



## woody367 (Jan 26, 2021)

So I picked up a CRAFTSMAN 24" snow blower today. Olan to give it to someone at work. It was used for 1 storm on 2 driveways. The guy bought a quad with a plow instead. It still has some of the plastic still on it. Question is where can I get the manual even if it is a PDF? I looked online but did not find it. Also this one does not have electric start and wondering if I can add it? The info is on the photo below. Think I got a good deal at $400 , what do you think? 
Thank you for any help.


----------



## johnworfgalt (Jan 11, 2022)

I was able to find mine for an 06 blower at searpartsdirect.com ... 
but i was unable to find yours on a quick search...
could be my notoriously horrific internet causing failures but i am sure with a little digging you can find it


----------



## woody367 (Jan 26, 2021)

johnworfgalt said:


> I was able to find mine for an 06 blower at searpartsdirect.com ...
> but i was unable to find yours on a quick search...
> could be my notoriously horrific internet causing failures but i am sure with a little digging you can find it


I can not bfindit myself. There has to be info on it as it was made.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Any snowblower with a model number that starts with 31 is likely made under the MTD umbrella.

Stanley Black & Decker bought the Craftsman name from Sears back in 2017. That's why you won't find this model online at Sears. With a September 2020 manufacture date, this one would never have been inside a Sears store.

Go to Operator's Manuals instead and enter the model #.


----------



## woody367 (Jan 26, 2021)

Does anyone know if I can add electric starter to this blower?


----------

